# The Haunting of Storybook Hollow (setting up...)



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

These pictures were taken a few days ago when we stared setting up. The name of our haunt is "The Haunting of Storybook Hollow". The story is that the storybook villains have risen from the grave to haunt the land of storybooks. A bit cutesy, I know, but I do this mainly for kids, and I hope my undead villains are creepy enough to make up for it! I'll post more pictures when we are 100% finished. Most of our props are in progress and without some extremities in these pictures. I hope you like them anyway...

Click > Pictures by storybook_hollow - Photobucket


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nixie it looks like you're doing a good job, the kids should love it.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Lots of talent there -Yes the kids will love it.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It looks great! I especially like that the wolf is wearing a top hat and suit jacket.


----------



## fun69ohguy (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks GREAT. Personally I find gnomes of any kind just creepy. I dont' even like the fun summer gnomes people have out. Cant wait to see the final finished pics.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi! Thanks for the nice comments! We're planning to take some pictures, and do some filming this evening after a bit of final tweaking. I'll get them on here as soon as I can!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice ..
yeah I think a plaque of some kind on your fence would help.
do you have a fence sign that says storybook hollow? that may help too
Your wolf and queen of hearts are very cool


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

love it! I adore your little gnomes!


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

This is a great idea for a haunt! Great job!


----------



## schnibblehausen (Feb 4, 2008)

The haunt looks great! If I was your neighbor, I would totally "get it". I don't know if you are planning to have music at your haunt, but the band Nox Arcana has an album out called "Grimm Tales"; it's creepy atmospheric music based on fairy tale stuff. When I was looking at your pics, it was the first thing I thought of. If you have a "Spirit" Halloween store nearby, you can find the CD there.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I made a scroll for the entrance that says, "On Halloween night the villains of Storybook Hollow rise from the grave to haunt their fabled foes." I wanted to write some creepy little poem, but I was having a major writer's block, and everything I came up with was way to long. But at least there's some sort of explination up there now. I also put an arch over the entrance that says Storybook Hollow. I think it helps. Yep, I love Grimm Tales. I ordered it on Amazon the second I heard it!! I also use a few songs from Carnival of Lost Souls.


----------

